# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ - Χώροι διαμονής >  Φασιανοί σε αιχμαλωσία

## dwra92

Καλησπερα! Θα ηθελα να μαθω ποιες ειναι οι καταλληλες φωλιες για φασιανους(βασιλικους) και τι πρεπει να περιεχει ο ''χωρος'' διαμονης τους.... Ευχαριστω  :Happy:

----------


## Paul

Χωρις προσωπικη εμπειρια στα σιγκεκριμενα πτηνα θα σου πω πως τα εχει ενας φιλος. Λοιπον, για φωλιες εχει κατασκευασει κατι ξυλινα κουτια με ανοιγμα μποστα και τα εχει κρυμμενα στους θαμνους που εχει φυτεμενους στην κλουβα. Βεβαια, αυτα αναπαραγωνται με φυσικο τροπο και οχι με κλωσσομηχανη. Στην κλουβα εχει φυτεμενα διαφορα δεντρα και θαμνους που τα φυλλα τους δεν μπορουν να τα φανε οι φασιανοι. Επισης, στο δαπεδο εχει τοποθετησει αμμο που πουλαν στα καταστηματα που εχουν υλικα οικοδομων για να απορροφα τις ακαθαρσιες τους. Η γνωμη μου ειναι να μελετησεις στο internet πως ζουν στη φυση και να προσπαθησεις να το κανεις οσο πιο κοντα στη ζωη τους στη φυση. Και επισης, υπολογισε περιπου 7-10 τμ για καθε φασιανο επειδη θελουν χωρο για να ειναι ευτυχισμενα. Ελπιζω να βοηθησα!!!

----------


## dwra92

Αν σκεφτεις οτι δεν εχω ιδεα απο αυτα,με βοηθησες και μαλιστα παρα πολυ!!!! Εψαξα στο internet να βρω πληροφοριες για τις φωλιες τους οταν ειναι στην φυση και δεν βρηκα τις λεπτομερειες που θα ηθελα.. Το μονο που ελεγαν ειναι οτι γεννανε συνηθως μεσα σε θαμνους...Αυτο μονο.... Για τον λογο αυτο αποφασισα να γραψω εδω μεσα μηπως ξερει κανεις και μπορει να μου δωσει περισσοτερες πληροφοριες...  :winky:

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Θεοδώρα έχεις εσύ φασιανούς?

----------


## dwra92

Ναι.... Για την ακριβεια ο μπαμπας μου ασχολειται και με εβαλε να ψαξω  :winky:

----------

